# New Dutch Shepherd



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

So someone in my area was selling a dutchie mal mix. Been dieing here without a dog waiting on my pup so figured I would take a look as you dont see to many in local classifieds.
Anyways she is 13 months old was on a tie out at the back of his property were she lived, he hasnt done much with her, guy seemed like he has some physical issues so thats probably why.
Anyways she was social and the price was right so I decided I would take her off his hands as nothing was being done with her. 

Had her for about a week, she has mediocre nerve didnt seem like she had seen much but she bounces back real quick from strange stuff like Bikes and joggers. Not at all sharp quite social which is nice also quite obedient.
Have been doing some focus work with her and beginning on basic OB with food.

So she has had next to no tug or prey work done. When I first produced the tug she was like wtf. But now that she understands the game she is very into it, grips are crap as you can see but they are improving! Iv been working on just feeding her the tug if she gets to worked up she can easily take a hand, has no targeting lol. I generally dont back tie her cause I dont have a bungey at this time just did it for the vid. 

For now just doing a lot of basic focus work, exposure to different stuff and tug to build up her confidence and OB. She is super agile and athletic so would make a great agility dog or probably even do decent Schh once she comes out a bit more.

Anyways Im having lots of fun, any advice on improving her grips would be appreciated. I generally let her take the tug when she bites deep and praise. I also make her miss a few times to get her real snappy then let her hit it. Definitely a fun lil project I know she is not as extreme as most of the Dutchies on here from proper breeding programs but this is really making me want to get a well bred one down the road.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUkzeYLqFJ4


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome of you to take her in. Considering she may have never bitten a tug before you brought her home, personally I don't think her grips are crap at all.

I'm no professional so take what I say with a grain of salt, but assuming you have a fenced area or she's trustworthy off leash, I would unhook her and just have a blast with her before doing too much on the backtie. 

Clearly she's used to that and seems comfortable, but why not let her spread her wings and get a little loose instead of being restrained?

Off-leash, I would have her hold a sit or down, walk a few steps away, release her, then make her miss a few times when she comes flying at you. I'd give her a grip when she's really launching herself and slip the tug upon contact. Then let her run around with it, grab it again, more tugging, let her tug backwards and "win" it again, etc.. After a number of those sessions I'd put her back on a backtie (with a longer line) and work her similarly to what you're doing now.

Just judging by that video alone, I'd be surprised if her grips weren't pretty damn good in the near future.

Enjoy her, nice looking dog!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Dave glad you think she looks good.
I actually do most of our tugging off leash, kind of like how you said we have a field out back that is a nice training ground. I notice when she drives into the tug its kind of hesitant which ends up in a shallower grip. Im assuming the guy that raised did not do a lot of confidence building and discouraged forward behavior. She also mouths the tug more, it does seem that she grips a bit better on the back tie..perhaps because of the frustration? She did grow up on a tie out as she lived outside.

Ill try the sit stay method and try to get some vid by next week. 

Fyi I didnt realize I put that much weight on..lol damn christmas. Going for a jog now with the dutchie.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Tried to get her into the ball to use as a training aid, she doesnt seem to have much interest in it. Tried kicking it around or getting her to tug for it but nope.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure I would go for positions before tugging myself, I would just get two tugs and play that game, get her really into it then cap it later with positions when she is mad for it, she's pretty into it now it seems from that vid.
She is really cool little dog, she could turn out to be a really good find!
Some people don't do anything with their dogs for like a year (old school) so she is in theory just like that and at no massive disadvantage.
I like her! Nice one dude!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Tried to get her into the ball to use as a training aid, she doesnt seem to have much interest in it. Tried kicking it around or getting her to tug for it but nope.


It is very possible that in a couple more weeks you will thing that you are looking at a completely different dog.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> It is very possible that in a couple more weeks you will thing that you are looking at a completely different dog.


Well Ill keep yall posted.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

She looks nice and grip from vid doesnt look shit at all.And when she looses the tug she is straight back hard and fast also nice on her feet that dog.Like you say confidence in biting is the go and i wouldnt let her lay down on te ground and chew it either i would rather keep tension on it.nice dog nice find


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey brad.
I think the vid quality is not showing her grip well. They are definitely shallow..I think some of it is inexperience and some is confidence. howevee I think she will improve with a bit of work. She does come back for more though so cant complain.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

after getting her a week ago i wouldn't be focusing on grip building yet, and from that short clip grip doesn't look like it will be a problem.
- agree with Joby here ... she hasn't settled yet so i don't think you know exactly what you got yet
- get a good relationship built up first with exploratory walks, OB and some fun tugging all mixed together, rather than allowing her to dial in on a big chewy floppy one while tied out ... she has plenty of possessiveness already, so that will be the least of your problems
- get an enclosed area you can work with her or use a line rather than stake her out 
...nice dog; good luck with her

way too early to judge and don't think about your next "better one" :-( 
.... she's enuff and has a long road ahead of her


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Nice bitch, and it sounds like you got her for next to nothing good find!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Anyways Im having lots of fun, any advice on improving her grips would be appreciated. I generally let her take the tug when she bites deep and praise. I also make her miss a few times to get her real snappy then let her hit it. Definitely a fun lil project I know she is not as extreme as most of the Dutchies on here from proper breeding programs but this is really making me want to get a well bred one down the road."


Your stepping straight into her and basically handing her the tug. That straight in approach could be making her hesitate a bit. Come at more of an angle and let her actually lunge for the tug. 
She looks like she'll be a fun dog!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Ben Thompson said:


> Nice bitch, and it sounds like you got her for next to nothing good find!


Well she did cost something but not what she is worth, lol. 

Rick I am walking her and doing marker work etc. I have a lot of open space close to my house so have already done some off leash stuff, worked recall etc. Going for walks in parks, the city, also use a short tug too. 
Im not planning on getting another dutchie anytime soon just saying Im liking the experience so far, not the same as a GSD but similar. 

Bob ill try and keep that in mind and do put more angles into our tug work.

I get sthat she will likely be different in a week or two once she is all the way setled so Ill try and update things then. 
Did I mention she is in her first heat? Im sure thats throwing her off too.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll leave the grips to the protection folks because with this video, I really can't see them. However, it you're working grips--work grips. Agree with Bob on the stepping in. Prey moves away from the dog, not at it. For me when I do this, not only is the object prey but I try to act like prey as well. The video started slow motion so you are actually going at the dog with a raised object [tug] looking more like a threat than prey. I wouldn't start a dog like this back tied either. But again, will leave that to the bite work folks. There is tugging that is relationship with the owner and bitework. Although I put them in different categories, you want to be consistent about certain things. I spent a lot of time studying a helper before I started tug work with a dog. Before I would do things that are indicative of nerve or ability to handle pressure, I'd set the grip first and foremost. Like Rick and Joby said, you don't really know what you have yet. My experience is that in 30-60 days, the dog will show his true colors. Right now she is some place knew so once she grows comfortable, she may be more dog and oftentimes is. I think she shows good drives and interest in the work. I don't know why you would feed it to her other than wanting to move faster than what she is ready. Like Rick, I'd spend the next couple of months establishiing a relationship with her and showing her the world with socialization trips. Since she is female, I'd also want to know if she has come into season yet. That also effects demeanor and you want to compare within those windows [30 days before and up to 60 days afterwards]. Check out the Michael Ellis videos on playing tug with your dog. Lots of good stuff on presentation and such. Looks like a nice dog. Wouldn't worry about a pup if she works out.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Im sure thats throwing her off too.


Ahhh. . . Typing at the same time. Interesting, I don't see anything "off" about her given what you have stated regarding the length of time you've had her and her history. She's YOUNG, inexperienced, and hormonal. I'd say she looks pretty good so far and promising. Of course I've learned not to judge it until after the initial 60 days and 13 months can be a funky mental developmental age. 

T


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice bitch... Enjoy her and have FUN. 

When does the GSD puppy arrive?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I think she looks nice. Pretty sure it's safe to say there are a lot of people who would be happy with a dog like that.
For 13 months old and basically unsocialized, as long as she bounces back from new things and doesn't permanently shy away from them.... You should be happy.
And those grips don't look that bad, commitment seemed to be there, especially on the second bite, very little in the way of shifting, her grip stayed solid for the most part. Those big, round tugs have a way of making bites look like crap when you're used to seeing something on a sleeve with a nice bite bar.
Overall, good find I think, have fun with her.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the posts guys, I see now that I was being too critical based on too little info. Probably because of all the nonsense I went through trying to find a decent GSD. Which is sad since she is from a breeder that doesnt seem to work his dogs that I can tell, and purchased off kijiji...lol. 

Tiago the pup comes at the end of june, but it will be a while since I can do anything more then the very basics with him/her so this girl should add to my skills and experience while I am waiting on the pup.

Its good to hear that she is a decent looking prospect, thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Are you planning to do IPO or personal protection or something else with her?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Initially was just figured on using her to brush up my OB and maybe sell her as a well trained pet when we were done. But now that she is showing more drive then I thought she would have so maybe we will do some IPO seems a waste not to do more work with her.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

any idea what the pedigree is?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

No have emailed the breeder so we will see if there is any info in that dept.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'll bet you keep her 
unless of course a qualified interested friend shows up that has some cash available they are willing to part with //lol//


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol its definitely possible despite the better halfs opinion on having two working dogs.


----------

